# 2006 Outback Sydney Edition 30Rls



## bstoker (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

My wife and I have decided to sell our 30rls. We just have no idea how to go about selling the thing. Any suggestions? Also, if you know of anyone we are asking $13,900 for it. Please share suggestions on selling an rv.

Bram


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Add pictures and your location to this listing and how far you will deliver or meet someone and
2. Post on Craigs List and
3. If you want to spend money you can list in any of several RV tader type sites and pubs


----------

